# RIKON Customer Service - Thumbs Up



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I'll second that! I met them all in person, and they are a fantastic group of people, bar none.

when I'm ready for a lathe, I already know which one I'm getting, and it'll be a Rikon.


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

glad to hear of your experience. but tell that to the guy with the bandsaw!


----------



## Swede (Feb 19, 2010)

AaronK: Isn't he the guy that keep getting the wrong parts.


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

yeah… the screwed up fence.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I keep hearing good things about Rikon, but I don't have a single Rikon tool in my shop (yet).

By the way - I consider the customer service at Grizzly to be exceptionally good also.


----------



## RichardH (Mar 7, 2010)

I've been using this same lathe for around 2 years. Had a motor starter capacitor go out but just replaced it myself. It has some limitations, but for the money has produced a ton of turnings for me and keeps on doing its thing. Ready for a bigger machine, but no regrets about this guy.


----------



## jBeamer (Feb 24, 2010)

I have the same Rikon lathe and have had nothing but the best customer support. One time I was trying to get 1/4" more lenght out of the tail stock and broke the locking bold. After I told the rep my story they offered to send me the bold and would not take any payment.

It doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

How is this lathe, aside from the customer service?  I'm little lathe shopping and this one caught my eye today.


----------



## DaveMiller (Feb 26, 2008)

Lis, As I said I have not had one problem with it. Yeah, I would love to have a larger lathe with many of the newer features but for the price this one is definitely a keeper.


----------



## leon2 (Jun 6, 2010)

I have owned a Rikon 70-100 for over a year. I do like the lathe and have made some fun things with it but it does have some issues. The first issue was the spindle - tailstock alignment. I could see the miss alignment. I tried several things and eventually removed the headstock. I expected to see machining marks. It looked more like sanding marks. I am a prototype machinist and know what machining marks look like. I took a very fine file and carefully filed the side that needed to brought into alignment. Then I used an 0.011 shim on the opposite side to hold the headstock in the correct position. Two weeks ago the spindle locking device stopped working. When I checked the part description it is held in place with a 6mm set screw. So I went and bought some 6mm machine screws. The standard pitch on a 6mm machine screw is 1mm. Evidently the pitch on the set screw is 0.75mm. Try buying one and good luck. I can buy a box of them online at McMaster-Carr for about $10 plus shipping. I will be checking with Rikon parts department on Monday. Beyond that it is a set screw that sets against nothing and there is a lot of force placed against it when you take a chuck off the lathe. My guess is that this will be a continuing problem.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

It's great to hear good customer service stories thanks for the review.


----------

